# Dead!



## Hanshi (Nov 24, 2011)

Talk about dead; I think we have that problem here. Is NO ONE burning bp?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Yes it is a dead section for the most part. I spend most of my time either at

http://www.huntingnet.com/forum/black-powder-23/

http://forums.accuratereloading.com/eve ... /f/3821043

 Al


----------



## Rev_William (May 4, 2010)

Almost makes you miss those long drawn out threads on indian ML doesnt it hanshi :lol:


----------



## Hanshi (Nov 24, 2011)

Rev_William said:


> Almost makes you miss those long drawn out threads on indian ML doesnt it hanshi :lol:


It sure does. Oh, well, we do what we can. oke:


----------

